# Led's MSI K9N2 diamond



## janjansen (Jun 13, 2008)

Have serious trouble to get this mobo to start, don't understand it.

Can sombody explain to me the meaning of the onboard led's?
Have 11/12 red, the manual doesn't explains it at all.

Thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 13, 2008)

I found this googling to the site and downloading the manual!







Hope it helps!


----------



## janjansen (Jun 13, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I found this googling to the site and downloading the manual!
> 
> Hope it helps!



yep, has seen this but the K9N2 diamond is different!

thanks anyway


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 13, 2008)

maybe here is a good place to ask for an updated post code list. or what the specific issue is for your motherboard?

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?PHPSESSID=c505a18e294cd0f6509ba102541aeb12&board=28.0


----------



## janjansen (Jun 13, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> maybe here is a good place to ask for an updated post code list. or what the specific issue is for your motherboard?
> 
> http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?PHPSESSID=c505a18e294cd0f6509ba102541aeb12&board=28.0



I already did on the Dutch MSI forum but..... its weekend overhere and I am furious and impatient, the third mobo - different brands, wich don't work with an Phenom 9850! 

But thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 13, 2008)

janjansen said:


> I already did on the Dutch MSI forum but..... its weekend overhere and I am furious and impatient, the third mobo - different brands, wich don't work with an Phenom 9850!
> 
> But thanks



I can understand the impatience. I briefly scanned the US forums first 6-7 pages of AMD w/nivida chipsets. Lot of people posting for the Diamonds, but no post code issues that matched!


----------



## janjansen (Jun 13, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I can understand the impatience. I briefly scanned the US forums first 6-7 pages of AMD w/nivida chipsets. Lot of people posting for the Diamonds, but no post code issues that matched!



An lot.............. yes, I now know.

Stupid me, had to figured this out before I bought the mobo!

If I get the Phenom to work I have to figure out why the graphics cards won't work, the second problem.

*One thing I noticed, why did you made an remark on Nvidia chipsets?*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 13, 2008)

That board should work with the phenom. Try putting in a non phenom chip if you have one or if a friend has one and flashing to the latest bios. From my understanding, the chip should work. Im thinking it may be something else. Ill see if I can find anything on it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 13, 2008)

The bios that supports the new phenoms is bios 1.4. If you can boot up to the BIOS screen check and see which one you have. If it isnt this bios, you need to flash to it. Try using an athlon 64 x2 5000+ be or something like that. That should solve your problem if it is chip related. If it isnt, I am still looking.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is their forum in English. there seems to be alot of problems doing everything from booting up to getting Raids set up. also, ram seems to be a problem. I wanna buy this board (or the next one with the SB700 chip on it) but Ill need to do some more investigating. I hope this helps you somewhat as I didnt really find much about your particular codes.


----------



## janjansen (Jun 14, 2008)

its the *K9N2 diamond!*


----------

